# Field in Yankton



## huteson2us2 (Jun 22, 2005)

So how many of you will go back to Yankton again if they have the National Field, Target, etc this fall? I just filled out a survey by the NFAA. Also heard of a NFAA marked 3D at Fresno, CA in October even though California has closed down again. I know that I am getting desperate enough to go if I can. 3D is open in my state but all Dot shoots are delayed until next year. The ASA and IBO is also going strong in other state.


----------



## RickT (Mar 14, 2009)

I would consider it depending on the dates and schedule.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

According to the Podcast, councilman will make final decisions this Friday and we should know maybe middle of next week.


----------



## j.conner (Nov 12, 2009)

I would not return to Yankton.


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

Last nationals at Yankton was poorly run. Stake’s on courses set incorrectly, yardages way off, some targets didn’t have yardage markers or stakes. On one someone marked the yardage on a Gatorade cap and stuck a nail through it on the ground Not a chance I go back to Yankton, bad enough the courses were flooded and the pallets over the water tipped as you walked. A disgrace for being held at NFAA headquarters. I told several directors and got shrugs.


----------



## nock tune (Jul 5, 2009)

j.conner said:


> I would not return to Yankton.


I'll 2nd that!


----------



## Bikeman CU (Nov 27, 2005)

I would go back to Yankton to shoot the Target Nationals. The target range is set up nicely with concrete pads and a roof. The Field ranges left room for improvement to say it nicely. I can forgive the problems due to flooding. Can't forgive lack of caring from the range directors. Wrong targets, wrong distances, cheap bales and only one 50cm target face on the bale. Some targets no extra faces for replacement. We shot the range on Thursday and informed them of missing stakes, no action taken. They never walked the range.
Now they want money to finish the year in the black.


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

Bikeman CU said:


> I would go back to Yankton to shoot the Target Nationals. The target range is set up nicely with concrete pads and a roof. The Field ranges left room for improvement to say it nicely. I can forgive the problems due to flooding. Can't forgive lack of caring from the range directors. Wrong targets, wrong distances, cheap bales and only one 50cm target face on the bale. Some targets no extra faces for replacement. We shot the range on Thursday and informed them of missing stakes, no action taken. They never walked the range.
> Now they want money to finish the year in the black.



Exactly.


----------



## OKArcherynut1 (Jan 31, 2008)

i would go back to Yankton and shoot any tournaments they have. at least they step up and offer us an opportunity to compete. Its not easy to put on a major event and people are quick to criticize but they work hard to give shooters a good experience and i appreciate everything they do.


----------



## Bikeman CU (Nov 27, 2005)

OKArcherynut1 said:


> i would go back to Yankton and shoot any tournaments they have. at least they step up and offer us an opportunity to compete. Its not easy to put on a major event and people are quick to criticize but they work hard to give shooters a good experience and i appreciate everything they do.


It is a major event. On each Field range target there is a sign on a post indicating the name of the range, the distance and target size for Field, Hunter or Animal round. Incorrect targets or missing stakes should be corrected by the individual(s) checking the range. Don't rely on the jail trustees doing the work on the range.
I am the outdoor range chairman for my club, before a shoot I check the range for the correct target face and stakes. Corrections are made if needed. We only charge $15 for 28 targets.


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

huteson2us2 said:


> So how many of you will go back to Yankton again if they have the National Field, Target, etc this fall? I just filled out a survey by the NFAA. Also heard of a NFAA marked 3D at Fresno, CA in October even though California has closed down again. I know that I am getting desperate enough to go if I can. 3D is open in my state but all Dot shoots are delayed until next year. The ASA and IBO is also going strong in other state.


I've shot the course at Fresno, many years ago. Nice range. They have been holding marked 3D tournaments FOREVER. Different rules than the event at Redding, because of 102 targets, one arrow per target, no orange dot, but should still be fun. I'd go except having shoulder problems have kept me out of shooting for a full year.

Fresno is a very different situation population density wise than Redding. I think that is why they feel OK to have the Marked 3D there.

And also, I don't think they'll have 20 people assigned to each target and big backups of multiple groups to make it worse.


----------



## RickT (Mar 14, 2009)

NFAA has scheduled 4 shoots in Yankton in September. Outdoor Field Nationals 9/22-24, Outdoor Target Nationals 9/24-25, First Dakota Classic 9/25-27 and Indoor Nationals (Professionals) 9/27.

https://www.nfaausa.com/2020/07/nfa...lti-tournament-national-september-22-27-2020/


----------



## Bikeman CU (Nov 27, 2005)

RickT said:


> NFAA has scheduled 4 shoots in Yankton in September. Outdoor Field Nationals 9/22-24, Outdoor Target Nationals 9/24-25, First Dakota Classic 9/25-27 and Indoor Nationals (Professionals) 9/27.
> 
> https://www.nfaausa.com/2020/07/nfa...lti-tournament-national-september-22-27-2020/


Curious to se how the scheduling works with over lapping dates for different events. Also cost per event, could be an expensive week.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

The event will feature several major events: NFAA Outdoor National Field Championships (September 22-24), NFAA Outdoor National Target Championships (September 24-25), the First Dakota Classic (September 25-27), NFAA Indoor National Championship (Professional Divisions only – September 27), and the USA Archery Indoor National Finals. All rounds will be scheduled to allow archers to compete in all available events. I'm gonna shoot something there.


----------



## Bikeman CU (Nov 27, 2005)

Will the NFAA use the modified Field round for the championship? They weren't able to test the round for the Outdoor Sectionals and it would allow a round with less arrows and quicker shooting time. The final round of Field Championship would be the Animal round. The Field and Target rounds overlap on September 24.


----------



## RickT (Mar 14, 2009)

The schedule for the shoots is posted on the NFAA website.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Not if they want to give out National awards.


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Yankton is an embarrassment for being the NFAA National headquarters, & can't follow there own requirements for the range managements. Wrong & missing stakes, wrong target faces,
suppose to be able to shoot 4 across not happening, elevated stands not sturdy 2 people couldn't shoot at the same time.
They should have the people from PA. & WA. that ran there Nationals there come in & show them how to set up the National courses as the people at the National Headquarters sure as
heck don't know how to.
Would never go there!


----------

